# Dry, flaky skin, help!!



## Apple (Jun 21, 2013)

River is 12 weeks and 2 days old and has developed dry skin. She's been itchy and had dandruff showing up since she had her last vet visit. She was vaccinated and had a treatment of advocate. My questions are this;
Could the vacc and advocate have contributed to the dry skin? 
Could it be environmental? It's winter here currently so our heater is on a lot! 
I've also heard that puppies skin has trouble regulating its oil secretions to help keep it sufficiently moisturised?
Her food has not been changed since we got her, she's on Royal Canin GSD junior. I've considered adding some fish oil to her diet, but then also have to supplement with vit E if I have done my research correctly? What are some good sources of vit E? And how much of each should I give to a 17lb puppy? 

I gave her a bath today with a gentle oatmeal shampoo and she hasn't been scratching since I did. It just seems very coincidental that this started after her vacs and the advocate. Any and all information would be greatly appreciated!!  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Hi Apple!
The Vac's and the flea/tick topicals put a lot of toxins in the body, so it's possible. Dr. Dobozy of the EPA’s Pesticide Division took a look at fipronil and *"found that it does in fact enter the body and was contained in the fat, organs, urine and feces of dogs." 
*If she were mine, I'd get her off of the Royal Canin. They just recently started adding Chicken BY-PRODUCTS! You could choose a higher quality Non-Grain kibble such as Acana, Fromms, Nature's Variety, OR a dehydrated food, - The Honest Kitchen which contains 100% human edible food ingredients.
Oatmeal is a "grain" so using it on some dogs that have a sensitivity to grains (if she does) may not be the best thing. Choose a natural herbal shampoo without chemicals in it. I have a home made recipe if you'd like it!
Oils to add to food:
Coconut Oil -USDA, Organic, NO-Hexane, Cold Pressed, NON-GMO 
Hemp Oil - Cold pressed in health food store frig
Flax Seed Oil - Cold pressed in health food store frig
I can give you specifics if you are interested, pm me.
Hope this helps! 
Moms


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

In winter I use a humidifier in the bedroom at night and that helps my Sting's coat from drying out. I also give fish oil capsules all year round. How much to give would be on the bottle directions or you can get the fish oil and add it to the food. I also give NuPro and have noticed a nice improvement in my Sting's coat since I added that.


----------



## FoxyMom (Feb 9, 2013)

We recently went through something similar with Strider. As soon as I started feeding him coconut oil and fish oils, he seemed to clear up! You can also apply the coconut oil topically. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Apple (Jun 21, 2013)

I pm'd you Moms! 

And hmm... The humidifier is a good idea!!  thanks! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tazzywazzywoowoo (Mar 4, 2015)

I have a 7 year old female german shepherd. Is Advocate suitable for her. i have used frontline for years and was told advocate is moe effective. Is it safe?


----------

